# Forge World Worldwide Free Standard Shipping Offer



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Not sure if many people receive the Forge World updates but this offer popped-up in my mailbox this morning. Note that there is a catch with this offer though. You have to make a initial order first, paying for postage, before you get the redeemable voucher for the next order! So possibly make a small token first order before ordering the rest of the stuff on your list?

Thought it should be shared here in case anyone was thinking of getting anything from FW over this period.



> *How it works:*
> •	All orders placed with Forge World between 00:01 (GMT) 11th November 2013 and 23:59 (GMT) 20th December 2013 will receive a free Standard Shipping voucher within the order for use on a future order.
> •	Free Standard Shipping vouchers must be redeemed before 18:00 (GMT) Friday 31st January 2014. There is no limit to the number of vouchers that you can collect or use.
> •	To redeem your voucher please call the Forge World Customer Services team on 0115 900 4995 (UK), 011 44 115 900 4995 (US) or 0044 115 900 4995 (Europe and Rest of the World).
> ...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I got excited when I saw this in my inbox. Then I read the fine print and was like, "Those boogers." If I got free shipping on the order that gets me the free shipping voucher for a future order, I'd make the first order... but as it stands right now, I have no incentive to not continue to get a community order together when we all want forge world stuff and get free shipping...


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

For me the big downer was the condition that you had to call in the order. Feels ancient for me, never been much of a talker when it comes to ordering supplies/crack/such. Might still make use of it depending on what they release the coming months.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I was fine with having to order something first to get the coupon, but the having to call part just completely put me off. Ordering by phone? Really?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

If I didn't have all the FW I need right now and I didn't live 12 hours time difference away I'd be tempted to take them up on it but as it is it's a bit in the "too much effort and I don't really need any more FW". Lovely to see them trying new pricing strategies though.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

I believe this is to prevent the discount voucher being touted across the internet. Anyhow, I'm probably gonna make full use of this offer and put in that initial small first order this week then followed but the rest for kitting out our Imperial Guards army. :grin:


----------

